

Rise of sea levels is 'the greatest lie ever told' - bourdainbor
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/columnists/christopherbooker/5067351/Rise-of-sea-levels-is-the-greatest-lie-ever-told.html

======
heavyrain
The good Dr. also appears to believe in Dowsing:
<http://www.randi.org/hotline/1998/0012.html>

